# Simon Steen-Andersen



## joen_cph

I´m not expecting a malstrom of posts about this composer, born in 1976, but it seems that TC member some_guy has been right in the occasional mentioning of this very innovative figure. Simon Steen Andersen has now won the prestigious Nordic Council Music Prize, which usually also demands some degree of "accessiblity" and "accept" among the broader classical public in Scandinavia:
http://www.norden.org/en/news-and-e...-council-music-prize-2014-for-black-box-music

Previously he´s also been given the Rostrum Prize, among others.

As a layman, one could perhaps describe his music as having a certain aura of "sound sculptures".

Only little by him has been released commercially, but this award (and others) will probably result in him being better represented and more well-known.

His website
http://www.simonsteenandersen.dk/

"Piano Concerto" (2014) 



 (those who like say, Per Nørgård of the 90s and later might find it interesting)

"Ouvertures", for Guzheng, Electronics & orchestra 




"1st String Quartet" 




"2nd String Quartet"


----------



## dgee

Thanks for this joen! I've come across his work a few times - found it really interested but neglected to follow up on it. He certainly seems to be "on the up"


----------



## starthrower

I'm starting today with quartet no. 1. It's only 9 and a half minutes, so I'll listen to it several times.


----------



## Guest

The Piano Concerto, the string quartets, Black Box Music, Run Time Error... these works can't be pinned down with one particular style.

I was listening to Black Box Music last night and trying to describe it with the names of more well-known composers. The best I could get was something like "The adventurous sounds of Helmut Lachenmann, the lively repetitions of Bernhard Lang, and the boundless theatrical experimentation of Mauricio Kagel, all thrown in a blender with a pinch of something between John Cage and Looney Tunes."

EDIT: And yet, the Piano Concerto is pretty different from all that.


----------



## Guest

Double up
for sampler and small orchestra 

is on the 2010 Donaueschinger Musiktage.

Very good. Strangely, parts make me laugh. And jump out of my skin (if I forget how it begins)


----------



## Blancrocher

An interview with Simon Steen Andersen, for anyone interested.


----------

